# Dikembe Mutombo Says Career Is Over



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PORTLAND, Ore. -- Houston Rockets reserve center Dikembe Mutombo injured his left knee in Tuesday night's playoff game against the Trail Blazers and left the court on a stretcher.
> 
> Mutombo appeared to get tangled with Portland center Greg Oden and came down hard on the leg late in the first quarter of Game 2.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/news/story?id=4087774


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks you Deke.
We will miss you.:boohoo2:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Very sad. I was at the game and really hate seeing it. Everyone respects him. He was given a standing O.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Sad to hear about. He has had an outstanding career he is a future HOF. 
And a huge loss for the rest of the season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I still cant believe he's gone for good. I miss him already


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It's just sad, you will be missed Deke.

Just wanna put this old video here:






:sad:


and this classic one:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

why now? he had to retire at some point but it's so hard to predict when a guy like him would retire.. sure he's old but he's always remained one of the league's most efficient players per minute. this is a sad sad day. one of my favorite bigmen in the late 90's.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm gonna miss Deke. I hope at least for the rest of the playoffs he can be on our bench.

:sad:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Man, what a sad day. There goes the leader of this team.

We need to win this series for Deke!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> and this classic one:


Lol, that one is pretty funny.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

mgb said:


> Very sad. I was at the game and really hate seeing it. Everyone respects him. He was given a standing O.


I want to thank the Blazers fans for giving him a standing O. Thats good sportsmanship from the fans

Can't believe its over. All year I was waiting for him to play and Game 2 of the playoffs, he done. Thanks for everything Deke


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Mutombo to undergo surgery



> Rockets center Dikembe Mutombo underwent a Magnetic Resonance Imaging test on his injured left knee this afternoon at Memorial Hermann--Texas Medical Center. The test confirmed that Mutombo ruptured the quadriceps tendon in the knee and will undergo surgery at Memorial Hermann--Texas Medical Center on Monday, April 27. The surgery will be performed by Dr. Hussein Elkousy and Rockets Team Physician Thomas Clanton.
> 
> Mutombo will meet with the media Thursday afternoon. We'll have more info and reaction at that time.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Dikembe Mutombo: Gravity and Light*
> 
> Almost wherever he goes, Dikembe Mutombo is the loudest, gravelliest, tallest and smiliest person in the room. He can fill any amount of space -- with laughter, stories, elbows or anything else. Everywhere he goes, people notice him, talk to him, and interact with him.
> 
> ...


Stories here


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

I seriously honestly thought he'd play another 2 or 3 years. I hate seeing injuries in sports, it's one of the worst things ever.
I wanted him in Boston this past off season when Boston brought in Patrick O'Bryant and Darius Miles instead i was disheartened.

Also i have a nba question that i dont know the answer too, it would be great if some one knew. 

But is it legal for a player's jersey # to be retired by more than one team...if so #55 should be hanging in the rafters in Atlanta and Houston. Respect to Dikembe, one of my favorite all-time players. 

I've only cried 3 times during any sporting event moment.

Jordan's last shot
Reggie Miller's last game
and this one.

very sad.

im going to buy his jersey and keep it in good condition until i die. 

Even though Mutombo never played for my celtics i can honestly tip my hat and pay my respects to him, one of the greatest players to ever play talent wise and character wise.

i rate his career a :10:

THANK YOU, DEKE!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lets all have Deke avatars


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Mutombo wins J. Walter Kennedy Citizenship Award



> Dikembe Mutombo of the Houston Rockets is the 2008-09 recipient of the J. Walter Kennedy Citizenship Award presented annually by the Professional Basketball Writers Association. The award is named for the second commissioner of the league and honors an NBA player or coach for outstanding service and dedication to the community.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

The NBA needs more "Mutombo's"


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Henry Abbott said:


> When he heard that Dikembe Mutombo's playing days were over, ESPN's Chad Ford cried, and wrote the big man an e-mail. It turns out that Ford's is one of the many lives Mutombo has forever enriched with his enormous heart.
> 
> As background, you really should read the tremendous story about the time Ford and Mutombo spent together in South Africa.
> 
> After some arm-twisting, Ford agreed to let me republish his e-mail. Here it is:





Chad Ford said:


> Dikembe,
> 
> I don't know if you remember me. I was the ESPN.com reporter who traveled with you to the first Africa 100 camp in South Africa. I wrote a story about traveling to Mama Jackey's and the impact you had on the children and me. However, I never told you the full story. Watching you go down last night had a powerful effect on me. I wept and my children asked me why ... this is the story that I told them.


Full letter here


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Fallen Soldier*
> 
> Dikembe Mutombo laughed – that deep, raspy joyful noise that, like nearly everything else about the man, has often been imitated but never reproduced.
> 
> ...





> “I will be here to support my teammates and give them my love and support. Those young guys who need advice, I will always try to be there to help them whenever they ask me. And I’ll also be on the bench to try to encourage my teammates to play at the best of their ability so we can win this. So I’m not going anywhere.”
> 
> He uttered the last line with just a trace of defiance; a playful verbal finger wag in the direction of any who might be foolish enough to question his allegiance, his peace or his pride. Then, as if to leave no doubt, he added: “I gave my best. I believe in my guys. They’re going to come out and be ready to leave their best on the floor, and we’re going to win this series.”


Mutombo Ready To Rally The Troops


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dikembe is awesome.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

I miss Deke already :sad:


----------

